
Show HN: FuelDOM – A React-compatible virtual DOM implementation - brn27
https://github.com/brn/fuel
======
leeoniya
ok, i'll be "that guy".

the obvious thing everyone wants to know [and is not addressed] is why someone
would use this over Preact [1] or Inferno [2]?

[1] [https://github.com/developit/preact](https://github.com/developit/preact)

[2]
[https://github.com/infernojs/inferno](https://github.com/infernojs/inferno)

~~~
brn27
So It's my hobby side project. I want to try to implements vdom.

~~~
leeoniya
cool :)

you need _a lot_ of tests to cover all your features as assurance that
regressions won't happen and everything works as designed.

------
zyxzkz
I don't think the problem with React is with the DOM aspect, it's state
management and persistence where things get bogged down conceptually.

~~~
davedx
React is pretty damn good. I don't really see the problem all these clones are
trying to solve, including the latest Vue hype.

~~~
ben_jones
Going to digress a bit but I'm working on a project in Vue and while at first
it seemed like a literal breath of fresh air I came to the awful conclusion
that no matter what SPA framework/library you're using, if it's javascript,
you gonna be using webpack + a medium size build pipeline for es2015, jade,
scss, bundling, file watching, hot-reload etc. The arguments for small
libraries aren't as strong anymore because the advantages of the larger ones
have enough cost/benefit that you're going to be pulling them in EVENTUALLY so
might as well do it from the beginning.

~~~
beaconstudios
You don't happen to know how to get vuex working idiomatically with deeply
nested data do you? I can work with it but only if I start passing around
object references, which seems like a terrible idea.

~~~
ben_jones
No clue, haven't used vuex yet :/ .

~~~
beaconstudios
ah ok, no worries - I think it's similar to Redux largely, which unfortunately
includes being severely incompatible with nested state values.

~~~
girvo
In redux I use functional lenses to create composoable getter/setter functions
to handle deeply nested data safely. I do that even without redux, but it is
very useful there. Take a look at the lens functions in Ramda, or safety-lens

~~~
beaconstudios
I'd never thought to use lenses for this. Thanks for the advice, that actually
really helps!

------
ricardobeat
The github page says "more simple and fast". Can't find any benchmarks.

------
vtange
Out of subject, but I glanced at the title and kinda wished the name was
"FreeDOM" :)

------
jp_d
There's actually another pretty interesting library 'react-lite'
[https://github.com/Lucifier129/react-
lite](https://github.com/Lucifier129/react-lite)

It's a slim down version of React. "intended as a drop-in replacement for
React, when you don't need server-side rendering in browser(no
ReactDOM.renderToString & ReactDOM.renderToStaticMarkup)."

------
Maciej001
Could you tell in README.md what problem does it solve or how different it is
in comparison to React?

